

Secret 3G Radio in Every Intel vPro CPU Could Steal Your Ideas at Any Time - greedo
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Secret-3G-Radio-in-Every-Intel-vPro-CPU-Could-Steal-Your-Ideas-at-Any-Time-385194.shtml#

======
jacquesm
It could, if it were true, but it looks like this is just speculative.

